# The Middle East You Dont See On CNN



## Wabusk (Feb 12, 2011)

Heres a selection of photos from a recent 2 month journey around the region. Please leave your C&C below as Im always looking for any kind of feedback. I hope you enjoy

1) Blue Mosque Istanbul




2) Main Bazaar Istanbul





3) Photo Shoot in Cappadocia Turkey





4) Friendly Locals in Goreme





5) Petra by Night




6) After the Tourists have gone





7) Hanging Out, Jordan




8) Wadi Rum, Jordan




9) Old City Jerusalem




10) Talking to God, Israel




11) My Sinai Sunrise Egypt




12) Step Pyramid Egypt






13) Post Card Egypt


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice photos.. taken from Turkey, Egypt ,Jordan Palastine and Isreal.. did u visit anywhere eles?


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice shots.  I especially like Petra by night.  Beautiful shot of an amazing site.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 12, 2011)

Very interesting--really puts into perspective what you're shown versus how life really is out in the Middle East. I really love #2. #10 is really powerful and beautiful, a great capture of emotion


----------



## myshkin (Feb 12, 2011)

very creative set. you give a good perspective to the places you visited. Are people allowed in petra at night normally?


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful images, all.  I love #2 in particular - so rich.


----------



## Rodney5000 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes indeed, newstations now a days are nothing more than a business- and its only fear that brings in the ratings!

Peaceful looking pictures like these won't create the buzz they're looking for.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

#3 and #10 are my fav's but they are all wonderful photo, really nice culture


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 12, 2011)

Mother****ing bra-vo. Excellent work. 5,11,12,13 are my favorites. I've been wanting to travel the Middle East sometime for a photo excursion but I want to get back on my feet and get a pro body and some decent lenses first.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 12, 2011)

#5 - great


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 12, 2011)

All of them are amazing! I love 10 and 2!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely, interesting, brilliant set!


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cliffy13 (Feb 13, 2011)

The places shots dont really do a lot for me but the people ones especially 4,7 & 10 are excellent and say more about the place than any number of buildings


----------



## Charles89 (Feb 13, 2011)

Your photos are great mate !


----------



## cnutco (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely Photos!  I very different perspective.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andy5D (Feb 15, 2011)

love 6 like something from the scene from transformers


----------



## bazooka (Feb 15, 2011)

Petra @ night is freaking spooky... that place would give me the creeps.  Awsome shots.


----------



## will-jum (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning photos


----------



## Frequency (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a wonderful series; by portraying people at places you successfuly rendered the whole story
 Regards


----------



## peacock (Feb 17, 2011)

They are lovely...... will show them to my friends.


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!   I love these shots, #6 is my favorite!


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Feb 17, 2011)

Number 10 is my favorite. Great capture of emotion


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 17, 2011)

Andy5D said:


> love 6 like something from the scene from transformers


 
Couldn't tell you on that one, but I do know it's the location that was used as the entrance to the Holy Grail temple in Indiana Jones: Last Crusade.

Great shots!!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2011)

Petra....how I'd love to see that!!! Excellent images. I especially like "talking to God" - very moving. Thank you for sharing your travels!


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing Photos! Great Job!


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonderful images. Those people shots really have character. Nice work!


----------



## Wabusk (Feb 21, 2011)

Many many thanks for all the positive comments and responses. I have been having a hard time picking up my camera since returning to everyday life but with such positive feedback It wont be long before I get shooting again. Thanks to all!


----------



## Andy5D (Feb 21, 2011)

Phranquey said:


> Andy5D said:
> 
> 
> > love 6 like something from the scene from transformers
> ...


 

if thats the holy grail then thats the same place used in transformers


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 23, 2011)

DAAANNNNNG!!!!!! I am highly impressed!!! Love #1-3!


----------



## ziggy (Feb 26, 2011)

These are very nice. Number 11 (The sunrise shot) looks a bit unsafe.


----------

